
Australia's PM rebukes schoolchildren protesting climate change - andrewstuart
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/11/26/australia/australia-pm-climate-protest-scli-intl/index.html
======
andrewstuart
Quote from article:

Most politicians go to great lengths to avoid alienating large sections of the
population, but Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison apparently didn't get
the memo as he blasted schoolchildren who are organizing protests for climate
action.

"What we want is more learning in schools and less activism in schools,"
Morrison said during question time in Parliament Monday.

~~~
pandapower2
Its an unusual line to take in an entrenched democracy like Australia.

Kind of refreshing compared to the platitudes and metaphorical pats on the
heads that would typically greet children undertaking this sort of thing.

~~~
BLKNSLVR
_Kind of refreshing compared to the platitudes and metaphorical pats on the
heads that would typically greet children undertaking this sort of thing._

Except for that whole thing about dealing with potentially existential
problems for humanity.

Scott Morrison is doubling down on the party's conservative position in the
midst of an implosion caused by the party's conservative position. Australia
politics is pretty compelling right at this point in time.

------
BLKNSLVR
"Less activism in schools!"

That equates to less political awareness, less desire to enroll to vote, less
in touch with issues that affect their lives, less community involvement, and
a fucking fragile democracy prone to corruption.

The younger you are the more you have most to lose from bad political
decisions.

We need more political awareness in younger people. I was late to the party
when it came to the running of the country, and it's a real regret of mine.

Despite my hyperbole above, I actually think Scott Morrison said such silly
things because his party is in real trouble and he's under a ton of pressure
just to keep the party viable until the election in May. With time to
contemplate I doubt he'd say something so inflammatory.

